

The Acme environment (incl. screencasts) - s2r2
http://thenewsh.blogspot.com/2010/01/acme-environment-in-plan9.html

======
s2r2
<http://swtch.com/plan9port/> \- Acme (and other ported Plan9 tools) for
Linux/BSD/whatever

